# Help and advice re: surrogacy in USA



## Believe in miracles (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,

We are probably at the end of our IVF journey and considering surrogacy and adoption.

We are a little worried about surrogacy in the UK due to the time it may take to find a host and the legal issues of not being seen as the mother and father to the courts.
I wonder if the USA would be quicker and offer better legal protection?

Can i ask those who have used the USA for this their advice, do's and dont's, what clinics to use etc...your hard earnt knowledge would be most welcome.

We are thinking of using "Brilliant Beginnings" for help and guidance if we choose this route? Have people found them good?

Is there a better chance of success for us than IVF with immune issues?

Thank you all.


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

So - earlier this year we finished our journey, I remember having your exact fears.  Our twins have been granted Parental Orders with no hassle.  We did all the IVF etc in the UK with a UK surrogate, no lawyer.

All in all we found it a very uncomplicated straight forward affair.  Both boys now have Birth Certificates saying that I am Mum and my husband is Dad.

From the start of our Journey when we found our surrogate in November 2012, to starting the journey in January 2013 to the birth of the twins on 4th Jan this year it was nothing except easy peasy and straight forward.

Message me with any questions you may have.  I have quite a few US-based surrogates as well so I also know how it works that side of the water too!  xxx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

The legal issues are more complicated if you decide to go ahead with an international surrogacy arrangement as you'll need to navigate:

Immigration, citizenship and nationality law; and

UK public policy restrictions against commercial surrogacy as part of your parental order application in the English Family Court

Do your homework from the start so there are no unwelcome surprises.  I've worked with many people undergoing surrogacy in the UK and the US - feel free to PM me.

All the best

Louisa


----------

